# Lost 2 glow-light tetras...



## jkastner19 (Aug 25, 2007)

not sure, one had its eyes poked out and the other was more severely eaten. I have 3 dwarf fire gouramis and 6 leopard cories to go with my formerly 8, now 6 school of tetra.

I suspect one of the gourami's got hungry? Is this normal? I thought that gourami's, tetras, and cories would get along together?


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

maybe since ones eye was popping out it had pop eye and with that infection in the water, the other fish mightve had fun rot?


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah, sounds like that could be the case, Meg.

How is the quality of your water...a lot of those symptoms you explain are due to poor water quality. Do you have a liquid test kit for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate?

How long has the tank been set up for?
How big is the tank?


----------



## jkastner19 (Aug 25, 2007)

It is 28g and my ammonia and nitrites are 0. My nitrate continues to be in the 20-30 ppm range, I can't seem to get them to 0 and I have been doing 10 to 25% water changes 3 or 4 times a week. My tank is medium planted.

EDIT-My tank has been up for about 7 weeks. I started with the fishless cycle and did the 90% water change before I added any fish.

EDIT 2-Also, one of the gourami's has been acting really aggressive he seems to be trying to build his bubble nest even though there are no females in the tank. He chases the other two gourami away whenever they get close. I still am not sure can rule out an attack on the tetras from him? I mean the one was basically missing its head and tail section. And the other was missing its eyes couldn't tell if it had any other bites. Would those diseases completely make the one corpse look like that? headless and tailless?


----------



## jkastner19 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, update is I see Ich spots on my tetra now. Went to store and got a bottle of Ich-Attack by Kordon, the natural herbal kind. Hopefully it works, anyone tried it before?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

jkastner19 said:


> EDIT 2-Also, one of the gourami's has been acting really aggressive he seems to be trying to build his bubble nest even though there are no females in the tank. He chases the other two gourami away whenever they get close. I still am not sure can rule out an attack on the tetras from him? I mean the one was basically missing its head and tail section. And the other was missing its eyes couldn't tell if it had any other bites. Would those diseases completely make the one corpse look like that? headless and tailless?


Gouramis will naturally defend their bubblenests as do plenty other anabantids. No diseases will try to chop away the head although plenty of diseases can cause the tail to rot. There is always the possibility your gourami either attacked them or the tetras died and the other fish ate the body.


----------

